# Cranberry Scones



## Mai (Oct 18, 2002)

Cranberry Scones

Makes 8 scones


3 cups all-purpose flour

3/4 cup packed light brown sugar

1 teaspoon baking powder

1/4 teaspoon baking soda

Pinch of salt

8 tablespoons (1 stick) unsalted butter, cut into small pieces and chilled

3/4 cup dried cranberries

1 cup plus 2 tablespoons whole plain yogurt

2 tablespoons heavy cream

2 tablespoons turbinado** or baking sugar

In the bowl of a stand mixer with a paddle attachment, mix together the flour, sugar, baking powder, baking soda, and salt. (It is not necessary to pre-sift the dry ingredients.) Add the butter and on low speed, beat 2 to 3 minutes, or until the mixture resembles pea-size pieces.

In a small mixing bowl, stir together the cranberries and yogurt and add them to the bowl of the stand mixer. Beat on medium-low speed until the mixture is just combined, about 30 seconds.

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper or use a nonstick perforated baking sheet.

To form the scones: Gently knead the mixture, about 5 times, on a lightly floured surface until smooth. Shape the dough into a square and roll it out to a 7 x 7-inch square. Using a bench scraper or a chef’s knife, cut the square into 4 equal squares. Then cut each square into 2 triangles, making 8 triangles.

Transfer the scones to the baking sheet. Brush them with heavy cream and sprinkle with sugar. Bake for 20 to 25 minutes, until a wooden toothpick inserted in the center of a scone comes out clean. Cool on a rack. Serve warm or at room temperature.

**Turbinado sugar is raw sugar that has been cleaned by steam to make it edible. The coarse turbinado crystals are light brown in color with the flavor of molasses.


----------

